# Texting While Driving PSA



## namvet (Aug 26, 2009)

video  pulled


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 26, 2009)

They're all driving on the wrong side of the road. That's why they crashed. Idiots.


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2009)

the video was made in the UK


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 26, 2009)

> It isn't exactly breaking news that texting while driving is a bad idea. But a study released Monday night reveals just how dangerous it really can be.
> 
> After examining the behavior of truck drivers covering more than 6 million miles of road, the Virginia Tech Transportation Institute concluded that people who send text messages while driving are 23 times more likely to be in a crash (or what they call a near-crash event) than nondistracted drivers.
> 
> ...



Study: Texting while driving increases crash risk 23-fold | Wireless - CNET News


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2009)

deleted


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't text worth a damn after I've been drinking, so I always drink before driving so I won't try and text.


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I can't text worth a damn after I've been drinking, so I always drink before driving so I won't try and text.



deleted


----------



## Polk (Aug 26, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I can't text worth a damn after I've been drinking, so I always drink before driving so I won't try and text.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 26, 2009)

you are more likely to crash why texting then if you are high off of marijuana.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Luissa said:


> you are more likely to crash why texting then if you are high off of marijuana.



What if you are high on marijuana?


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

namvet said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't text worth a damn after I've been drinking, so I always drink before driving so I won't try and text.
> ...



You should start your multi-tasking skills slowly.
Work up to it slowly.
I suggest walking and chewing gum at the same time as your first attempt.


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

namvet said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't text worth a damn after I've been drinking, so I always drink before driving so I won't try and text.
> ...



After you threw i tout your window, it landed on the windshield of the car behind you and that caused a pile up.  Damn, you just cant win.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 26, 2009)

That slow motion bit was cheesy as hell.


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



How much you want to bet he has an 8 track and refuses to buy one of them new fangled micro wave thingys.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



The jerk behind him should not have been following so closely, so it is not his fault.

Immie


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Ok, mister literal, what if he was beside him when his windshield was smashed by this horrible anti communication extremist.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 26, 2009)

namvet said:


> GRAPHIC !!! on TV they said they want teens to see this - just might save lives
> 
> [youtube]DGE8LzRaySk[/youtube]



anyone ever have to watch "blood on the highway" in driver's ed?

Kids will watch this and go  "MEH that wont happen to ME, i'm invincible and special"


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



deleted


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

namvet said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure my last words will be "Hold my beer and watch this".


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



deleted


----------



## Luissa (Aug 26, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > you are more likely to crash why texting then if you are high off of marijuana.
> ...


on off whatever!


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I don't have to answer that because your hypothetical clearly says: "behind you and that caused a pile up". And since I don't have an answer for ya, I'm not going to answer.  

Immie


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 26, 2009)

I was once texting whilst driving and the _exact_ same thing happened to me...bad wreck and my passenger died.

But, my passenger was a crazed, chainsaw wielding hitchhiker and I was trying to text the police.

So, in the end it all worked out.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 26, 2009)

One thing that I was wondering is why the second car that hit them never even stopped, despite the fact that a huge accident occurred right in front of them.

I suppose they were texting.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

namvet said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Wow, I didn't realize I was dead.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 26, 2009)

I found out the hard way sleeping while driving is dangerous also.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 26, 2009)

My sister was involved in a minor accident which was clearly the other driver's fault. Cops showed up and she blamed my sister for the whole thing. She almost had the cops convinced until a friend arrived. "Why are you here, ma'am?" "I heard my friend screaming into her cell phone then- bam!".


----------



## namvet (Aug 27, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



from the neck up


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 27, 2009)

namvet said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Why did you delete all your posts and the original video?


----------



## alan1 (Aug 27, 2009)

namvet said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



It was a movie, not reality.
Did somebody piss in your cheerios?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow.  I'm very sensative about texting and driving.  On July 29, 2007, my wife was involved in a very tragic auto accident that was caused by an 18 year old kid driving 74 miles per hour and texting his girlfriend while driving.  He crossed the center line of the highway and hit my wife's car head on.  The boy was instantly killed.  My wife was flown via helo to a nearby trauma hosiptal with very serious injuries.  She was in the hospital for 31 days, had to have 5 surgeries to correct orthopediac injuries and then in a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months getting rehab and healing up.  She now walks with a permanent limp and is in pain almost constantly.  She has to take pain meds every day just to get through the day.  Her almost new car was completely totaled and it's just by God's grace she was not killed.   Please, please, please, don't take this subject lightly and if you know anyone who is in the habit of doing this, please ask them to stop.  Accident investigation conducted by law enforcement officials proved the boy had been texting his girl friend.  Her message to him, "I love you."  His message to her was "I love you too!" but he never got to send it because of the accident.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 27, 2009)

that is terrible!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 27, 2009)

If people can't give up being "connected" long enough to avoid risking my life, they should be connected to a nice little prison cell for the rest of theirs.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 28, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wow.  I'm very sensative about texting and driving.  On July 29, 2007, my wife was involved in a very tragic auto accident that was caused by an 18 year old kid driving 74 miles per hour and texting his girlfriend while driving.  He crossed the center line of the highway and hit my wife's car head on.  The boy was instantly killed.  My wife was flown via helo to a nearby trauma hosiptal with very serious injuries.  She was in the hospital for 31 days, had to have 5 surgeries to correct orthopediac injuries and then in a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months getting rehab and healing up.  She now walks with a permanent limp and is in pain almost constantly.  She has to take pain meds every day just to get through the day.  Her almost new car was completely totaled and it's just by God's grace she was not killed.   Please, please, please, don't take this subject lightly and if you know anyone who is in the habit of doing this, please ask them to stop.  Accident investigation conducted by law enforcement officials proved the boy had been texting his girl friend.  Her message to him, "I love you."  His message to her was "I love you too!" but he never got to send it because of the accident.



This is just so awful and makes me so sad.  A senseless, needless death because he 'had' to text someone and your wife living with the results of the accident for the rest of her life.  

People, especially kids, simply don't get how dangerous distractions are when you're driving.  Anything can distract you but texting?  It's like reading a book (which I've seen other drivers doing!)  My dad always taught us to drive like everyone else is an idiot and to drive as if you have a several ton weapon in your hands.  

My daughter (19) didn't get a cell phone until she was 15 and was working and could afford the monthly bill.  It has been pounded into her head not to talk or text on the phone while driving.  There is absolutely nothing that can't wait phone/text-wise until you're off the road.  _Nothing_.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 28, 2009)

Why is this guy deleting all his posts in here?


----------

